
Ask HN: Do recruiters communicate between companies? - bsvalley
I was wondering - do recruiters communicate information about their candidates between companies? See who&#x27;s applying with who while tracking their progress. So if you say I&#x27;m applying with XYZ they&#x27;d use their network to collect data about your application from a friend, etc.
======
robtkiller
Recruiters get paid to find candidates. One of their biggest assets is their
book of contacts. I don't see an incentive to share that information with
their competition. On the other hand your past employers definitely do share
certain details about your employment with recruiters.

